# The ''chipmunk'' masseter meme needs to stop right now



## Looksmaxer-van-NL (May 21, 2019)

Brad Pitt has massive chipmunk face and he's considered universally attractive. The ''masseter hypertrophy=chipmunk, masseter muscles=round, jaw bones are sharp'' needs to stop. Brad pitt doesnt have a sharp jaw at all, more chipmunk roundish, still he's a slayer. If he didn't have that massive jaw he would be considered less attractive


----------



## Canberra (May 21, 2019)

Zygoless recessed piece of shit carried by his eye area and fwhr


LOL dat dere submental area





Nice ogee curve there Brad!


----------



## tall skulled femoid (May 21, 2019)

having flared masseters that are too large is better than having none at all


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 21, 2019)

tall skulled femoid said:


> having flared masseters that are too large is better than having none at all


* femoid*


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 21, 2019)

its okay as long as your zygos are wider than your jaw


----------



## Looksmaxer-van-NL (May 21, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> its okay as long as your zygos are wider than your jaw


His zygos aren't wider than his jaw.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 21, 2019)

Looksmaxer-van-NL said:


> His zygos aren't wider than his jaw.


i know


----------



## Looksmaxer-van-NL (May 21, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> i know


then in your theory his jaw is not gl.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 21, 2019)

Looksmaxer-van-NL said:


> then in your theory his jaw is not gl.


no he looks like he has bruxism. he is not attractive


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (May 21, 2019)

Canberra said:


> Zygoless recessed piece of shit carried by his eye area and fwhr
> 
> 
> LOL dat dere submental area
> ...


this makes me feel less bad about being having no cheek bones and subhuman submental


----------



## Looksmaxer-van-NL (May 21, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> no he looks like he has bruxism. he is not attractive


Say that to all toilets that get wet over his jawline


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 21, 2019)

Looksmaxer-van-NL said:


> Say that to all toilets that get wet over his jawline


its because he is famous


----------



## Canberra (May 21, 2019)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> this makes me feel less bad about being having no cheek bones and subhuman submental




As a man jaw width and eye area are the most important, profile view is almost meaningless and zygos are just a cherry on top. Width and intimidating eyes make a man


----------



## Looksmaxer-van-NL (May 21, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> its because he is famous


famous=considered facially attractive.


----------



## LowTierNormie (May 21, 2019)

It's all about fucking HARMONY. Some people will look amazing with the "chipmunk" jaw, and others would look better with a sharper one. There is no Universal Jaw that fits everybody


----------



## NickGurr (May 21, 2019)

JFL at people rather having a horse face than a rounder face but with thick strong masseters


----------



## fobos (May 21, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> its because he is famous


Lol.


----------



## AstroSky (May 21, 2019)

Narcissistic selfie posting incoming


----------



## Looksmaxer-van-NL (May 21, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> Narcissistic selfie posting incoming


how do you still not have a better haircut


----------



## AestheticPrince (May 21, 2019)

Chad pitt


----------



## Heirio (May 21, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> Narcissistic selfie posting incoming


Can you take a pic from the same 3/4th angle as someone like Broderick Hunter or David Gandy and compare your zygos pls. Your cheekbones are insane and look slightly unnatural but I don't know what exactly makes them look off


----------



## AstroSky (May 21, 2019)

Like this?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 22, 2019)

Canberra said:


> Zygoless recessed piece of shit carried by his eye area and fwhr
> 
> 
> LOL dat dere submental area
> ...


finally someone that realizes this shit


----------

